# ** Cooterville Mud Rides April 6th - FRANK FOSTER CONCERT**



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

We have a big group planning to go to this ride next weekend. Who else will be making this one?


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Sure wish I was home to make it.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I've been wanting to go back to Cooterville. This should be a big time. I'll check with my daughter and son n law to see if we can make it. 

---don't go away mad, just go away---


----------



## mudking1199 (Dec 28, 2012)

Where's it at


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Cooterville mud rides, it's in Louisiana. It borders a national forest.
I talked with the son n law, turns out he's off for once, so we're gonna come and ride. Hey Logan, are you guys camping for the weekend? I'm looking forward to riding Cooterville again. I'll look for you guys out there. 

---don't go away mad, just go away---


----------



## mudking1199 (Dec 28, 2012)

What town is it by or in


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

2010Bruterider said:


> Cooterville mud rides, it's in Louisiana. It borders a national forest.
> I talked with the son n law, turns out he's off for once, so we're gonna come and ride. Hey Logan, are you guys camping for the weekend? I'm looking forward to riding Cooterville again. I'll look for you guys out there.
> 
> ---don't go away mad, just go away---


Awesome and yes we will be camping Friday- Sunday again.

---------- Post added at 06:11 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:11 AM ----------



mudking1199 said:


> What town is it by or in


Its about 15 miles south of Delhi,LA


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I would love to go to this, and I'm actually off....but not sure that it'll fit the budget yet.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Bad news. I sold my camaro and the Guy is coming Saturday to get it. Looks like I'll miss this ride after all. Bummer. 

---don't go away mad, just go away---


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ill be there Saturday morning ready to ride and check this place out. We have a bunch of people going with us. They are having problems with the camper spots tho which sucks


----------

